# BMC



## Krystal the Pistol (Jun 9, 2018)

Does anyone use a Black Mouth Cur on their homestead?


----------



## larryp (Jun 10, 2018)

I don't really know much about them. Do you have one?


----------



## Krystal the Pistol (Jun 9, 2018)

larryp said:


> I don't really know much about them. Do you have one?


We used to. Looking to get another. They are awesome dogs. Bred for hunting but really a great all around dog.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

My experience has been that the Ladner bred dogs are more hunt oriented, the Carnathan, JD Howard, and Wetherford Ben lines have more stock dog breeding. You can hunt with any of them, when I stay stock oriented they are good bay dogs, on stuff like hogs or bear, but maybe not as much tree, if you are interested in squirrel or ****. They all will make good dogs to lay around the yard, chase off vermin, not go wander two farms over. They hunt mostly by winding game, like a bird dog, compared to a hound that follows track scent that is hours old. So they pretty much hunt in close to their handler. Hounds will hit a straight line looking for a track, and then follow that track oblivious to their handler, the curs need a man with a shotgun walking in a particular direction to engage game animals. Not to say that they don't do some tracking, but they are not exactly hounds. Stock working is very different than what most stock dogs do, their basic instinct is to seek, find and bunch stock, circling and keeping them in a tight group (baying). Very effective if you know how to use them.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Krystal the Pistol said:


> Does anyone use a Black Mouth Cur on their homestead?


They are good dogs, but not good pets. They like to roam, and hunt. Unless you have a job for them, they will go find one.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Mine would lay on the porch and wait on me to go hunting, unless something came in the yard that needed to die. Turn two loose together and yes they will roam. Without socialization they will flatten tires on visitors cars once they learn that the sidewall is the weak part. Not pets.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

You could consider catahoulas as well. They basically are mentally the same to the blackmouth cur breed. Mine...well, one of them anyway, works hogs but he's a good house pet because where I live, I am not allowed to leave the dogs outside 24/7. I also have two females. I had to install hot wiring to my fence because my boy was climbing it. He figured out he could still get the squirrels by slamming into the fence hard enough to dislodge a squirrel and he would kill the squirrel in mid air. He's that good. I will be getting a great grandson to the dogs that I bred in a few weeks from Washington state.


----------



## two_barking_dogs (Sep 17, 2002)

Threads a couple of months old but here are pics of my 2 bmc's. Both are very protective and do not like strange people or other dogs around the place

Male, tan, is a good squirrel hunter as he can keep track of them as they cross from tree to tree. Female, white, is more of a sight tracker and if she loses sight of the squirrel will go back to the last place she saw them. And between the 2 of them we no longer have any rabbits living in the pasture as they seem to live for chasing rabbits

tbd


----------

